# صلاه ديجيتال ((صلاه كمبيوتريه))



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*صلاه ديجيتال ((صلاه كمبيوتريه))*

*++++++++ ‏صلاة كمبيوترية +++++++++ "*​فصل من الـ Massage ‏ الكمبيوترية الأولي إلي أهل الـ Net " ‏ :
يا رب خليني دايما  Connected ‏بيك علشان أكون On Line ‏ دايماً تعال و أشغل كل Free Space ‏ اللي عندي خلي علاقتي معاك دايماً Update ‏ ولو جه يوم Virus ‏و خلاني Infected ‏ لو سمحت أعمل لى Scan ‏تعال أنت وأعمل Repair ‏ لقلبي . ‏و أعمل Check ‏ لكل حياتي و حتى لو كنت Damage ‏ تعال وأعمل Format ‏ زي ما تحب يا رب أنا مليان Bad sector ‏ تعال و أعملي Fix Error ‏نفسي أعمل Save ‏ لكل كلامك .. ‏بس قلبي out of space ‏ تعال و empty my recycle Bin ‏ علشان أكون free ‏ليك و لو كان كلامك ضاع مني أعمل restore ‏ و رجعني بقوة ليك يا رب الـ volume label ‏بتاع قلبي هو your name ‏تعالي و أعمل Double click ‏و Open ‏قلبي ليك ده أنت يا ربي اللي وحدك تقدر تساعدني علشان أعمل Close ‏لكل أبواب الخطية أعمل Explore ‏لكل حياتي و delete ‏يا رب كل temp ‏اللي معطلني عنك تعال و print ‏صورتك في حياتي خليني copy ‏من قديسيك و اجعلني دائما Run ‏في طريقك دا أنا محتاج Help ‏كبيرة منك تعال يا رب و start ‏معايا من جديد و Erase ‏كل آثامي و Insert ‏سلامك في قلبي أرجعني يا إلهي إلي الـ Standard mode ‏اللي خلقتني عليها يا مخلصي Save ‏طريقك في قلبي ........................
*رجاء القراءة والصلاة لى ضرورى*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

